# Detroit quickie Herf tonight at Robusto's.



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Alright, I know it's last minute, but tonight a few of us are heading up to Robusto's in Grosse pointe tonight. Any MI BOTL feel free to join us.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

How is that place? I found it online a few months ago and wondered about it.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

time? seating by the legendary leaky water/hvac system?


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Decent joint, been there once but is was enjoyable. Martinis are pricy, but the wife didn't seem to mind drinking them.


BTW,

We are shooting for 9 PM. And booker is supposed to join us hopefully. Come on out folks.
I'm out.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Decent joint, been there once but is was enjoyable. Martinis are pricy, but the wife didn't seem to mind drinking them.
> 
> BTW,
> 
> ...


oh surprise....booker is goin to a herf.....:r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sancho said:


> time? seating by the legendary leaky water/hvac system?


:r Thats The Rhino


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

To darn windy,cold and miserable to smoke outside in the herf box (garage with heat)sounds like a great idea :tuto me.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Is there a pass word to get in and plot against FL.:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm mulling over the idea of coming.

Who all will be there?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Too short notice for me, sorry.....really wanted ta go to smokers ta see if they have any sharks.....hopefully next time guys.:hn


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Success!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Too short notice for me, sorry.....really wanted ta go to smokers ta see if they have any sharks.....hopefully next time guys.:hn


Sorry about the short notice Dave, and 2 days ago, the outlet had a handful of sharks left, but they didn't seem to be going anywhere fast, i don't think i've seen any get sold in a month, i just picked up my first one and am stashing it for another day to try. They want $16 for them though.

Oh, and the Herf was a success, for a short notice quickie. All who showed were cool, and Sancho threw me couple of smokes to try that were very nice smokes, i enjoyed the one i had there, and he sent one home for later. For what he payed, i'll have to watch for a sale so i can go grab myself a bundle...lol.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

How late did you guys stay after Chris and I left?


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> How late did you guys stay after Chris and I left?


Closed the joint down.

I wish we would have had a camera to get a pic of Booker.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

That was a good time. I dreaded waking up for work this morning though.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Had a good time also,to bad that I had to get to work at 5AM. Did enjoy the BOTL and their S/O's :ss


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I may have convinced 'chaser to take me shooting :tu

Good time had by all, I hope.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> I may have convinced 'chaser to take me shooting :tu
> 
> Good time had by all, I hope.


Shooting? Oh yeah, bring it on, let me know when ya wanna go, i am a member of a club, and can go shoot pistol at Pete's in Roseville, or make a day out of heading to the club. James was just saying last night he wanted to go shooting soon.

Detroit mini-herf round 2 shooting and smoking. Awww yeah. My club is an outdoor club so you would dress warm, and we obviously would have to do it during the day.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Had winter league bank shoot for my winter :gn:gn:gn:gntrap league.The weather sucked wind ,sleet rain cold but today scored well and had a great time, I belong to Richmond Sportsmen Club and we need to pick a day to go blow off a few rounds all .
Love to Have all up to the club for fun and a smoke :ss


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Had winter league bank shoot for my winter :gn:gn:gn:gntrap league.The weather sucked wind ,sleet rain cold but today scored well and had a great time, I belong to Richmond Sportsmen Club and we need to pick a day to go blow off a few rounds all .
> Love to Have all up to the club for fun and a smoke :ss


My in-laws live off Bauman, right down the street, and i considered joining, but i wanted a larger club, so i joined Blue water sportmans association. We'll have to hook up for a shoot/smoke day sometime for all.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> oh surprise....booker is goin to a herf.....:r


:tg



sailchaser said:


> Is there a pass word to get in and plot against FL.:gn:gn:gn


nope send me a pm and your in. (thats just to remind me)



ZYA_LTR said:


> Closed the joint down.
> 
> I wish we would have had a camera to get a pic of Booker.


LOL the Black Snow Man. Some1said look like I was getting ready to rob the joint:r I was trying to stay warm. I dont like the cold.


ZYA_LTR said:


> Shooting? i am a member of a club, and can go shoot pistol at Pete's in Roseville,
> 
> Detroit mini-herf round 2 shooting and smoking. Awww yeah. My club is an outdoor club so you would dress warm, and we obviously would have to do it during the day.


Let me know I shoot at Petes as well, I tought a Wayne County Sheriff Class there before. It's not2far from me.



sailchaser said:


> Had winter league bank shoot for my winter :gn:gn:gn:gntrap league.The weather sucked wind ,sleet rain cold but today scored well and had a great time, I belong to Richmond Sportsmen Club and we need to pick a day to go blow off a few rounds all .
> Love to Have all up to the club for fun and a smoke :ss


IM in.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tg
> 
> nope send me a pm and your in. (thats just to remind me)
> 
> ...


We'll have to hook up and meet at Pete's one night, then come over and have another quickie-herf in my garage, i'm like 30 seconds from Pete's range. Let me fill up my propane tanks for the heat, and we'll have to work it out. I know James wants to shoot, and i'm sure the others won't mind going either.

Jason


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

would have went, but my cars been at mechanics for 2 weeks:hn


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> would have went, but my cars been at mechanics for 2 weeks:hn


Dave, you let us know when is a good time for you, and i'll make sure to set something up, i owe you still for my gift from the MGM herf.

Jason


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> We'll have to hook up and meet at Pete's one night, then come over and have another quickie-herf in my garage, i'm like 30 seconds from Pete's range. Let me fill up my propane tanks for the heat, and we'll have to work it out. I know James wants to shoot, and i'm sure the others won't mind going either.
> 
> Jason


Man I hope gun safety is effect that nite:hn



Old Sailor said:


> would have went, but my cars been at mechanics for 2 weeks:hn


Dave if u like I can come get ya and drop u back off unless some1else wants to do either? We have to get Chip out if were going to be shooting.:tu



ZYA_LTR said:


> Dave, you let us know when is a good time for you, and i'll make sure to set something up, i owe you still for my gift from the MGM herf.
> 
> Jason


Dont worry I have a senior citizen travel bus for him:r:r:r:r
Gotta love OldSailor:bn


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man I hope gun safety is effect that nite:hn
> 
> Dave if u like I can come get ya and drop u back off unless some1else wants to do either? We have to get Chip out if were going to be shooting.:tu
> 
> ...


Gun safety is always #1


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I hope I dont look like a total goof...looks like I'm the only gun newb.

I'm a motivated learner, though :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> I hope I dont look like a total goof...looks like I'm the only gun newb.
> 
> I'm a motivated learner, though :tu


It's always better to teach a new person to shoot then some1that has bad habits. U can hang with me.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> It's always better to teach a new person to shoot then some1that has bad habits. U can hang with me.:tu


Now if he tells ya how to drive cross country.....don't go there.....MUD:r:r

I'll pass this time round, will get ahold of ya next time home....I'm off for 3 months:chk:chk:chkhopefully smokers has a few sharks left.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Dave, would you like one of us to secure a few Sharks just in case?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Now if he tells ya how to drive cross country.....don't go there.....MUD:r:r
> 
> I'll pass this time round, will get ahold of ya next time home....I'm off for 3 months:chk:chk:chkhopefully smokers has a few sharks left.


Hey I was looking at a 08 charger and the boss told me he was giving me a truck I want a suburban I dont think they want me to have a car in the winter time. This one is going to the crusher....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey I was looking at a 08 charger and the boss told me he was giving me a truck I want a suburban I dont think they want me to have a car in the winter time. This one is going to the crusher....


:r:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Dave, would you like one of us to secure a few Sharks just in case?


:tupm sent


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

So no Dave for our next shoot and herf? Your not available any of the next few upcoming weekends Dave?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> So no Dave for our next shoot and herf? Your not available any of the next few upcoming weekends Dave?


Next weekend is the wifes work xmas party....then back on shift for me, keep an eye on my signature line....work or home:tu:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Next weekend is the wifes work xmas party....then back on shift for me, keep an eye on my signature line....work or home:tu:tu


Copy that Sir.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Copy that Sir.


SIR!!!! OH a wise guy huh:r:r:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> SIR!!!! OH a wise guy huh:r:r:mn


It's the respect we have 4u Dave. And U R Like the Cap of the ship right.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> It's the respect we have 4u Dave. And *U R Like the Cap of the ship right*.:tu


SHHHHHHHHH......one of my deckhands (oldest guy aboard, I'm 2nd oldest) calls the young Capt. a glorified bus driver:r:r anything and just about everything that has to be done on the ship has ta go through me.....


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> SHHHHHHHHH......one of my deckhands (oldest guy aboard, I'm 2nd oldest) calls the young Capt. a glorified bus driver:r:r anything and just about everything that has to be done on the ship has ta go through me.....


Dave that's the way it should be :tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I wish Robustos didnt have a band on friday/saturday.

I really want to head up tonight to relax a bit, but the idea of that loud music is turning me off the to the idea.

Look at me...complaining about the kids and their loud rock-n-roll music. Is this what Old Sailor feels like *all *the time?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Look for my future alter-ego: "Mildly Aged Sailor" at a future herf near you!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> I wish Robustos didnt have a band on friday/saturday.
> 
> I really want to head up tonight to relax a bit, but the idea of that loud music is turning me off the to the idea.
> 
> Look at me...complaining about the kids and their loud rock-n-roll music. Is this what Old Sailor feels like *all *the time?


Hey, i'm always down to go smoke, and i know James will go also. If you guys wanna head to Robusto's drop me a PM, and we can try to meet up. You still one for Sunday? It's gonna be a blast....damnit, me and my puns..........
.
.
.
I'm still bummed you didn't make it to Robusto's Dave, i had a present for you, and since the explosive device was on a timer, i had to defuse and distribute to all parties present. I still owe you one next time we herf together....


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Hey, i'm always down to go smoke, and i know James will go also. If you guys wanna head to Robusto's drop me a PM, and we can try to meet up. You still one for Sunday? It's gonna be a blast....damnit, me and my puns..........
> .
> .
> .
> I'm still bummed you didn't make it to Robusto's Dave, i had a present for you, and since the explosive device was on a timer, i had to defuse and distribute to all parties present. I still owe you one next time we herf together....


:r

Yeah, I was bummed out that I couldnt make it. But the lady was in town for a day and I couldnt jet out on her for a bunch of cigar smoking buffoons.

I should be on for Sunday.

Look for a PM later. If I can round up another guy or two, maybe we can have another impromptu herf. Thoughts?


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> :r
> 
> Yeah, I was bummed out that I couldnt make it. But the lady was in town for a day and I couldnt jet out on her for a bunch of cigar smoking buffoons.
> 
> ...


Only thing i know of is Robusto's

And i hope you know i know your name Mark, i wasn't accidenatlly calling you Dave, i was refering to the sailor. I owe him for presenting me with my first ISOM at the MGM herf, and planed on retaliation, but he scooted home before i could launch my friendly assault., oh well, there will be another day, another time.

hehe


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Only thing i know of is Robusto's
> 
> And i hope you know i know your name Mark, i wasn't accidenatlly calling you Dave, i was refering to the sailor. I owe him for presenting me with my first ISOM at the MGM herf, and planed on retaliation, but he scooted home before i could launch my friendly assault., oh well, there will be another day, another time.
> 
> hehe


No no- I just have a nasty habit of speaking when not spoken to. :r (i was talking about the weekday herf)

Robusto's sounds good. Would anyone else be interested?


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

You know Sancho is always down, 

as long as he doesn't make fun of me about my "Cuban affair"...lol


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Only thing i know of is Robusto's
> 
> And i hope you know i know your name Mark, i wasn't accidenatlly calling you Dave, i was refering to the sailor. *I owe him for presenting me with my first ISOM at the MGM herf, and planed on retaliation, but he scooted home before i could launch my friendly assault., oh well, there will be another day, another time.*
> 
> hehe


YA BASTAGE!!!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

When is this for?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> You know Sancho is always down,
> 
> as long as he doesn't make fun of me about my "Cuban affair"...lol


Just PM'd Chris. He's busy tonight, unfortunately


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> When is this for?


Tonight


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> :r Thats The Rhino


Yeah, now that sucked!! Water everywhere! The Rhino didn't suck... just the water!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Yeah, now that sucked!! Water everywhere! The Rhino didn't suck... just the water!


Indeed. They need to upgrade that ventilation system- we kill it everytime!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> I wish Robustos didnt have a band on friday/saturday.
> 
> I really want to head up tonight to relax a bit, but the idea of that loud music is turning me off the to the idea.
> 
> Look at me...complaining about the kids and their loud rock-n-roll music. Is this what Old Sailor feels like *all *the time?


We could always head up to Baileys in Troy. I know its more in your area. Anyway, let me know. You can email me at jtfujish @ gmail . com (it will go right to my crackberry).


----------

